# Apple music morceau grisé sur iPhone



## Roule10 (16 Août 2015)

Bonjour. 

Mon problème est le suivant. J'ai pleins de morceaux grisés dans Apple music sur iPhone, des albums complets. Le pire c'est que si je veux acheter cet album sur iTunes, l'album est aussi grisé, impossible de l'acheter. Quelqu'un d'autre à ce problème?

Merci


----------



## Guillaume Strobino (27 Août 2015)

C'est la même chose pour moi... Je ne comprend pas pourquoi Apple ne fait rien contre ces morceaux grisés... Si tu veux écouter un morceau "explicit" tu peux laissé tomber...


----------



## Grobaouche (14 Septembre 2015)

Hello,

même soucis pour moi, j'ai l'impression que c'est dans le cas de morceaux un peu "spéciaux".

Par exemple un des morceaux grisés dans mon iPhone a le status "disponible avec l'album" dans iTunes Store...
Donc faut il acheter l'album pour pouvoir écouter le morceau ? Ce serait un non sens mais bon on n'est pas à un bug près ...


----------



## Mi-long (28 Septembre 2015)

Bonsoir,

Je suis également confronté à un problème similaire...

Les morceaux "explicites" téléchargés depuis itunes (12.3.0.44) ne s'affichent pas sur mon iphone (iOS 9). Je précise que je ne suis ni abonné à Apple Music, ni à itunes match.

J'ai fait quelques recherches dans les pages d'aide d'apple mais je n'ai rien trouvé de probant...

Si quelqu'un à une solution je suis preneur !

Bonne soirée


----------



## Deb1806 (7 Octobre 2015)

Mon dieu depuis des heures je cherche un forum, des gens qui ont ce problème et je trouve enfin ! J'ai exactement le même problème mais cela ne me le fait que sur mon iPhone car depuis l'ordinateur je peux acheter et écouter sans problème ! Mais sinon idem tout est grisé quand c'est soit disant explicit ! Et pareil les morceaux dit "explicit" que j'avais déjà acheté ne se synchronisent plus non plus sur mon iPhone ! Je n'ai trouvé nulle part de réponse j'ai vérifié que je n'avais pas coché le contrôle parental sans faire exprès et non de ce côté là c'était bon ! Donc vraiment je ne comprend pas ! Je vois qu'apparemment ici non plus personne n'a de solutions :-( !! J'ai demandé l'assistance Apple j'ai envoyé un mail en expliquant le problème j'attend une réponse ! Si jamais ils me répondent je vous tient au courant !


----------



## groovyjona (8 Octobre 2015)

Idem ici, même pire... 
Apple Music fonctionnait très bien sur mes Mac et iBidules. 
Mais depuis avant-hier, plus moyen d'accéder à ma bibliothèque iCloud, mes playlists ont été vidées, et je me retrouve avec des albums complets "grisés" impossible à lancer. 
J'ai été au téléphone avec Apple presque 2 heures hier, tout ce qu'ils ont trouvé à me dire, c'est que ma connexion internet était trop lente... Alors que ça fonctionnait nickel depuis le début... 
J'espère que quelqu'un ici aura un début de réponse...


----------



## Groumst (8 Octobre 2015)

Réglages/Général/Restrictions
Activer les restrictions
Musique, podcasts, articles et iTunes... =>Autorisez le contenu explicite
Désactiver les restrictions
Enjoy


----------



## groovyjona (8 Octobre 2015)

Déjà activé mais rien à faire, les morceaux sont toujours grisés. Cela n'a rien à voir avec le contenu explicit, pas pour des oeuvres symphoniques de Britten...


----------



## Jpdep33 (9 Octobre 2015)

Avez vous fini la période des 3 mois d essai?
Êtes vous abonnés à Apple Music?


----------



## groovyjona (9 Octobre 2015)

Oui. Abonné.


----------



## groovyjona (14 Octobre 2015)

La situation s'est améliorée ces derniers jours.
Malgré Apple qui disait ne pas savoir d'où cela venait, nombreux étaient les personnes touchées.
Je me suis déconnecté d'iTunes, je l'ai fermer (cmd + Q) puis relancé et je me suis reconnecté dans l'onglet "Pour vous". Il faut ensuite activer dans les préférences d'iTunes la bibliothèque iCloud et laisser tranquille. Moi ça a mis une nuit complète à revenir à la normale.


----------

